# 1989 Sentra running rich / Not passing emissions.



## Scoobz (May 16, 2018)

So I have a hand me down 89 nissan sentra with about 160,000 on the OD. About a year ago it was stolen....Twice within 3 months. The first time we got it back everything was fine. The people who stole it even touched up the paint for us. The second time it was stole and recovered it ran horribly after.

Here's what was damaged this time. The original Muffler was bent off. The trunk lock was punched out. The ignition switch was completely sheared off of the steering column and wires with it. The steering wheel was somehow bent off of the anti-theft club. Guess it wasn't hulk proof. And the battery was stolen out of it.

So we replaced the Intake manifold gasket and the head gasket. It was leaking water into the cylinders through the intake manifold. 

So that's all fine and dandy but its still running too rich to pass emissions. It idles too high too. It has a slight gasoline smell that keeps coming back in the oil. It runs ok now but it still wont pass emissions eats gas like crazy. The temporary emissions exemption only last one year and is only usable once. I don't know if i should try to save the car or just let the tag run out. Im not sure if the aftermarket cherry bomb muffler has something to do with this.

So I came here to see if anyone can help me out with figuring out the problem. Thx


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

If there is gas in the oil I would suspect leaky injector, or worn compression rings.
Things you can look at:
Can you do a compression check to see what numbers you get?
Check codes on the computer
Fuel system leak test.
Have you checked O2 sensor operation?

I don't think your exhaust would cause this issue, but you can check the back pressure at the BPT (backpressure transducer)

How is the condition of the car otherwise? 
The GA16i motor can last for a few hundred thousand miles if it is cared for well, so if it is in decent condition otherwise then it may be worth keeping if you like the car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Excessive fuel pressure can do this, i.e. the fuel pressure regulator is not working. Test the fuel pressure.


----------

